# UK To Dubai - Visa's & Immigration



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Howdy All, 

I hope this finds you well. 

I landed a job in Dubai a few months ago - but sadly things were slowed down due to business permits and then further slowed by Ramadan. I had a call a few days ago with the good news that the ball is rolling again and I should expect to be out there in 4 to 6 weeks. 

Obviously - we (my wife and I) are now looking into the details of the move itself. 

I'm guessing there are lots of UK expats out there who have gone through the same thing. 

I know that my employer will sponsor my visa and that I need to present a copy of my contract and salary to the embassy. Is that done in the UK prior to moving or is it possible to do once we're over there? 

I also know that I must sponsor my wife - but this is only possible once I have my visa. Does this mean that she can enter as a tourist and then have her visa changed to resident? 

Also - I know we both need medicals. Is this done in the UK or UAE? Do I need to visit the consulate to get this done? 

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a plain english guide to emigration to UEA? Its all a bit much to take in at the mo and lots of conflicting information......


Apologies for the 100 questions and thanks for any input.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I hope this finds you well.
> 
> ...


comments in blue


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply saraswat - thats fantastic. 

Perhaps a stupid question - but is my medical conducted at the airport prior to entering or just in the first few days of entry?

Would my work entry visa be sufficient to rent an apartment?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> Thanks for the reply saraswat - thats fantastic.
> 
> Perhaps a stupid question - but is my medical conducted at the airport prior to entering or just in the first few days of entry?
> 
> Would my work entry visa be sufficient to rent an apartment?


No, the medical would be done later at one of the authorized centers. Your employers P.R.O (public relations officer) / HR department will help with all the intricacies, scheduling etc, so no worries there.

I am not entirely sure whether the work entry visa would be sufficient or not, other members with a more recent experience will surely weigh-in regarding that..


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> Thank you my friend.


No problem !, your welcome


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> Thanks for the reply saraswat - thats fantastic.
> 
> Perhaps a stupid question - but is my medical conducted at the airport prior to entering or just in the first few days of entry?
> 
> Would my work entry visa be sufficient to rent an apartment?



as regards 'presenting documents to the Embassy' i take it you are aware of the numerous hoops to be jumped through?

birth & marriage certificate
1 - send to Foreign and Commonwealth Office for Apostille Stamp
2 - send stamped Certificates to UAE Embassy in London for Attestation

Degrees
1 - take photocopy
2 - take to Notlary Public, and have photocopy notoarised (your original is therefore not spoiled)
3 - follow 1 & 2 of birth & marriage Certificates

Go to Foreign & Commonwealth Office webite for all the infgo and links.

it is all a right royal pain in the arse, but best done there, than here!

advice - get down to Tescos DIY photo printers and print yourself off 20+ passport photos of you and the wife. You'll need ALL of them within 4 months of being here! Tescos - 64p for 20+. Photobooth - up to a fiver for 4.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> No, the medical would be done later at one of the authorized centers. Your employers P.R.O (public relations officer) / HR department will help with all the intricacies, scheduling etc, so no worries there.
> 
> I am not entirely sure whether the work entry visa would be sufficient or not, other members with a more recent experience will surely weigh-in regarding that..


My partner needed her residency Visa and work contract (including signed salary page) to rent our apartment, but I think it varies from landlord to landlord


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

vantage said:


> as regards 'presenting documents to the Embassy' i take it you are aware of the numerous hoops to be jumped through?
> 
> birth & marriage certificate
> 1 - send to Foreign and Commonwealth Office for Apostille Stamp
> ...


Agree have everything done before arriving but f you are arriving in approx 4 weeks and time is limited you can pay a company to have all your certificates attested. It s costly but it was hassle free for me. 
Didn't need our birth certs attested? 

Also, photo as a jpeg on CD is good too.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BBmover said:


> Agree have everything done before arriving but f you are arriving in approx 4 weeks and time is limited you can pay a company to have all your certificates attested. It s costly but it was hassle free for me.
> Didn't need our birth certs attested?
> 
> Also, photo as a jpeg on CD is good too.


jpeg photo on a disk is handy - good plan.
i emailed one to the Company before i got here, as well.

i had 4 weeks from even knowing Dubai was an employment possiblilty to sitting at my desk, with the family sue to arrive a few weeks later.
Got the lot done myself. Not too hard, ust need to be organised. Saved lots of cash (several hundred pounds) by not using anyone else.

F&C is easy - bung it in an envelope, get it back in a week.
UAE Embassy is the same.
I went to London and did it over the Counter though. Very easy - had other things to do in Lononshire too, though.
The Solicitor for notarisation cost a tenner, and took 5 minutes.

or you could pay someone inordinate amounts of cash.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

vantage said:


> jpeg photo on a disk is handy - good plan.
> i emailed one to the Company before i got here, as well.
> 
> i had 4 weeks from even knowing Dubai was an employment possiblilty to sitting at my desk, with the family sue to arrive a few weeks later.
> ...


Agree, it is the cheaper option to do it all yourself! We also had minimal time and I refused to drag my child around with me so took the easy and costly option! 
Also, had to send marriage cert to Oz for attestation. 

Also, with us joining my husband later I emailed attested docs and certificates, passport photos, passport copy etc so all was with his PRO and process of application for our residency visa was in hand the week before we arrived. Once here we just gave our original copies to company PRO and our residency visa was completed within the month. Worth checking with your company on how proactive they will be.


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

This may be a starnge one guys but i cant get a straight answer from anywhere:

My company wants me to be based in the Gulf for 3 months (Sep-Nov) to be close to customers for visits etc. I want to obviously be located in Dubai so we are going to rent a furnished apartment for those 3 months but i am confused about what VISA i may need.

For at least 1 week out of each month i will come back to the UK to fill in my bosses and catch up with work here so does that mean i will be able to just be in Dubai on a 30 day tourist VISA as i will leave the country each month? Or will they not let me rent an apartment for 3 months without a more long term VISA?

Thanks guys.


----------

